# Washer nozzle squirter clogged, how to remove it?



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all:

My girlfriend's altima washer nozzles won't squirt. The pump sounds fine, and I already cleaned the lines with compressed air. But when trying to make the air come out through the nozzles its obvious that the nozzles are clogged. I want to remove the nozzles to clean them in hot water to see if this fixes the problem

How do I remove the nozzles?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just get new ones from the dealer. im sure you can clean them but i never have any luck when i try.
anyways, to remove them, remove the line and then pitch the bottom of the nozzle with needle nose pliers and push. they should just pop right out.


----------

